# Раскладка клавиатуры



## korami (9 Дек 2009)

Ребенок пошел в музыкальную школу, учится на баяне. У меня у самой муз. образования нет. Сейчас стали задавать играть дома, а я даже не могу проверить, правильно ли он играет ноты. Пожалуйста, подскажите, где можно найти раскладку правой клавиатуры для баяна "Этюд"?


----------



## webks80 (9 Дек 2009)

вы можете найти на этом сайте вот ссылка

скачать схему правой клавиатуры баяна на 52 клавиши

скачать схему левой клавиатуры баяна на 100 клавиш


----------



## VLDMRFLKN (17 Дек 2009)

подскажите,пожалуйста, схему правой клавиатуры баяна victoria


----------

